# Hamilton Electric Sea-lectric I



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a miracle! First time this time in posting this picture. I will need to post a picture daily so I do not forget how to do it.

This is a Hamilton Electric Sea-lectric I dating approximately to 1958. As you would guess from its name, it was marketed as a waterproof watch, and has a stainless steel screw down back. As round electric watches of this era are typically undervalued, there is no estimate of production. This one has the earlier 500 movement.

I love the size of the numbers on the dial, and the series of concentric circles.

The watch does look bigger on the wrist because of the number size.

All in all, a very nice old Hamilton


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> It's a miracle! First time this time in posting this picture. I will need to post a picture daily so I do not forget how to do it.


 :lol:

Well I cant match your Altair but I do have a very nice Sea-Lectric I  ...and I agree about this very overlooked model. Love the case, lugs and dial!

Any excuse to post another picture of this very nice early electric:


----------

